# How Do you like me now? ((nude butt))



## Star Struck (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't dropped off pics here in a while so i figured i'd share the love <3 :kiss2:


----------



## qtttlkmop (Aug 10, 2008)

You are looking absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 10, 2008)

qtttlkmop said:


> You are looking absolutely gorgeous!



hehe thank you hunnie <3


----------



## unfront (Aug 11, 2008)

Star....would you think I was a dork if I told you that I have a crush on you?


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 11, 2008)

I like you just as much as I always did. You are such a beautiful woman.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 11, 2008)

*smacks that all on the floor* lol


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Aug 11, 2008)

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:

Wow!

You rock my dear!

Please buy a good cam soon... please... 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Weirdo890 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Loud Wolf Whistle* *Jaw Drops to floor while eyes bug out*

Gorgeous! Screams Beauty from every pore! Oh, how I would love to feel your curves in my arms and massage you. (Too Strong?)


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 11, 2008)

unfront said:


> Star....would you think I was a dork if I told you that I have a crush on you?



hehe nope not a dork at all! :kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 11, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I like you just as much as I always did. You are such a beautiful woman.



Thank you hun! :smitten:


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 11, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> *smacks that all on the floor* lol



lol ohhhhh boy hayes...you are quite the crazy one! haven't heard that in forever!


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 11, 2008)

stuffedbellylover said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...





lol the one i bought was 200 i don't know if i could bring myself to buy one that's more than that!


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 11, 2008)

Weirdo890 said:


> *Loud Wolf Whistle* *Jaw Drops to floor while eyes bug out*
> 
> Gorgeous! Screams Beauty from every pore! Oh, how I would love to feel your curves in my arms and massage you. (Too Strong?)



lol nooooo not too strong! very cute  :kiss2:


----------



## nabz28ss (Aug 11, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 11, 2008)

I imagine all the softness of your butt, seeing these great curves of yours is so charming. It's going on better Star, feeling with it is a plus too which charms me too.


----------



## pat70327 (Aug 11, 2008)

wow, you look fucking amazing!! and awesome panties.. I like how the strings go over your ass and under your belly/ass sexy part? its good


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think you're beautiful!


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 11, 2008)

Awww thank you so much everybody!! you guys are awesome and that's why I LOVE YOU hehe :wubu:


----------



## Caine (Aug 11, 2008)

HOLY HELLZ! HOLY HELLZ! HOLY HELLZ! HOLY HELLZ! HOLY HELLZ! HOLY HELLZ! HOLY HELLZ! HOLY HELLZ! 

Star can you be my sexy devil? cause that would make eternity fine by me :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 12, 2008)

Wonderful as always, hunnie!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## nabz28ss (Aug 12, 2008)

Truly beautiful


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 12, 2008)

very much...i like you very much now. :-D


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 12, 2008)

you look very nice


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh hun, I wish my butt looked that good! I think I have a small girl crush now.


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 14, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> Oh hun, I wish my butt looked that good! I think I have a small girl crush now.



awww hell yeah  i feel so honored that a beauty like you has a crush on me:wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you so much everybody...I love you guys  :smitten: you are alllllll lovely gorgeous men that make me happy everyday so thank you! hehe


----------



## Mr Happy (Aug 20, 2008)

hot dang musta missed these pics first time round. I know everyone has said it all already but I gottya say it too you are super hot. The sulty look you are throwing over your shoulder in the top pic just makes me crazy with desire.


----------



## borel123 (Aug 20, 2008)

Only high end tongue sanwiches come encased in buns like these.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I haven't dropped off pics here in a while so i figured i'd share the love <3 :kiss2:



THAT IS SO CUTE AND SEXY! I can't stop looking at you, stop tormenting me!
Nah it's alright, just you are way too hot :wubu:


----------



## bfskjsf5244 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the pics so very sexy


----------



## Maverick14120 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very hot, That outfit shows off your curves very nice.


----------



## 400lbs (Sep 5, 2008)

soooo hot! :eat2:


----------



## biackrlng (Sep 6, 2008)

Beautifull!! Absolutely Beautifull


----------



## bigbootylover (Sep 8, 2008)

A lot!!!
:smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 4, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> lol nooooo not too strong! very cute  :kiss2:



So glad to hear that. Will there be any more pictures?


----------



## what (Nov 4, 2008)

wow, you look so cute in these pics, i cant believe im friends with a woman so beautiful!

anyway, you look great -what


----------



## dellus (Nov 5, 2008)

You are a cutie and so ripe a young women. I enjoy gazing on your beauty. Thank God for BBWs.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW. I'd love to reincarnated as one of your mirrors


----------



## lovebbws13 (Nov 6, 2008)

Totally gorgeous. You're more beautiful the bigger you get! Do you have any target goals? Current measurements?


----------



## thechampofchamps (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I need a ticket to NY


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 7, 2008)

that is the cutest corset...where's it from?!


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I haven't dropped off pics here in a while so i figured i'd share the love <3 :kiss2:



If anything i'd say i liked you better. Much better. Better enough to catch the next flight to wherever the hell you live. And for me thats probably ages away, that proves commitment, and how damn sexy you are!:wubu:

And i've just noticed i've already replied to this thread....

Damn me and my eager ways....


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 11, 2008)

So desirable... haha. your beautiful pose and posture are amazing.


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 11, 2008)

You are a Goddess


----------



## vaderdudelj (Nov 12, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I haven't dropped off pics here in a while so i figured i'd share the love <3 :kiss2:



Bravo! When do we get an oncore?


----------



## orin (Nov 15, 2008)

... yummmy .. i wanna lick


----------



## TheBiggerTheBetter (Nov 18, 2008)

Your ass is luscious, please just sit on my face.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 19, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I haven't dropped off pics here in a while so i figured i'd share the love <3 :kiss2:



see that white teddy bear behind you ? i would kill to be him right there, i think i would have lost some of my fluff that night. you look Gorgeous :wubu:.


----------



## kinky02pair (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh my god you are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Skyseer (Nov 26, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I haven't dropped off pics here in a while so i figured i'd share the love <3 :kiss2:



Something I could really get behind:eat2:


----------

